# HP laptop keeps shutting down



## UltimateWarrior (Jun 23, 2008)

My HP laptop (running Windows XP) has shut itself down about 4 times over the past 5 days or so. A week or so ago I was on Skype and it kept freezing and then cutting off, and my internet connection was fine. The computer did not shut down then.

The first time it shut down, I received a Runtime error message (something to do with C++ - the computer shut down before I could read it all) while on Youtube. Since then, there's been no error message, it just shuts down - doesn't seem to matter which website too much, but I think it may be struggling with graphics / video. And the Skype problem may point to that. 

This morning I had Firefox open (two websites only) and opened Outlook, and it shut off while waiting to update folders, after the laptop had been on only 15 minutes. I restarted it (it restarts fine every time) and was able to download some stuff from iTunes, which I figured would eat up a lot of memory and cause it to shut down again (it didn't).

It doesn't really seem that warm, and neither does the power supply. It is slightly louder than usual.

A couple of weeks ago I moved the laptop from its using place to somewhere new, so it's now on an entertainment center with a TV, and plugged into a power strip with my printer and the modem. That then plugs into the wall, in one socket among four wall sockets - another socket also has the TV, microwave, and possibly cable box going into it via a power strip.

I haven't yet checked to see if it's full of dust, which it could well be. Could it be overheating because of that, or perhaps overloading the power? It has only happened since I plugged the laptop into a new power strip, closer to more appliances. The rest of the appliances seem to be running fine.

I also ran a virus check and it came up with nothing. 13 instances of spyware but nothing else. Here's my HiJackThis log (and the isass.exe is LSASS, which it should be, and not ISASS.exe, in case you were wondering). If anyone can offer any insight (even if it's "check for dust") I would really appreciate it.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 6:59:19 AM, on 6/23/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sync Manager Unicode\CTSyncU.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\SHARED\HPQWMI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LMIGuardian.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Matthew\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeInSystray.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LMIGuardian.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.1119.1736\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\pccguide.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTSyncU.exe] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sync Manager Unicode\CTSyncU.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ylogin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ylogin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1182011108078
O16 - DPF: {A30FBBDC-FA29-4606-8565-14AADCCA6708} (Rite Aid One Hour Photo Online Control) - https://photos.riteaid.com/control/RiteAidOneHourPhotoOnline.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\SHARED\HPQWMI.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Maintenance Service (LMIMaint) - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Protection Against Spyware (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe


----------



## spud.dups (Jun 23, 2008)

First I would recommend doing a little cleaning up. Uninstall any programs that you aren't using. Do a system defrag in safemode (it will take a lot longer then usual). After that go to the "Run" box and type in msconfig. On the right you'll see a tab that says "Startup." Disable from starting up any programs that don't need to be running all the time (i.e. Office, Yahoo). 

After this right-click on "My Computer" and go to manage. Drop down "Services and Applications" and then turn processes from automatic to manual that don't need to start up with your machine (i.e. Google updater). If you have any questions whether you should or shouldn't then don't. But you can always reactivate if it was something you needed.

Also check your startup folder, and see what's polluting that, and run a complete disk check including a surface scan. Maybe it's allocating temp files to a bad sector on your hard drive.


For troubleshooting boot up in Safemode and see if you can do anything that would make your computer restart. Check the clock as your are using the computer and see if there is an average amount of time that passes when your computer restarts. It might not be software related, but some hardware problem.


Think about doing a Windows repair installation to restore all your system files. If your HP is like mine then you might have a problem because they will have given you a disk that will scratch everything then reinstall anew. In either case I would highly recommend doing a complete backup of all your documents, music, downloaded programs, etc. Use a DVD R or an external hard drive. It's always best to keep everything in two places anyway.

If you could give more specs on what kind of PC you are using, and any other little tid bits that may seem unimportant, I'll give you some more ideas.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

if you think it is overheating, use SpeedFan or NHC to see the temps. observe or take note of the temp as you use if it rises.


----------



## UltimateWarrior (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll post some more specs of the computer later today. In the meantime, I downloaded both SpeedFan and CPUID HWMonitor yesterday (after searching on some forums, the general consensus was that SpeedFan tended to be inaccurate and reported cooler temperatures than they actually were).

HWMonitor right now shows the following temperatures:

ACPI
THR0 - 65 C (this morning it's been between 59 and 74, and last night shot up to 84. When I opened Outlook, the temp went up. And then back down...)
THR1 - 42 C (it's been between mid 30s and this since last night)

FUJITSU MHT2060ATPL
HDD - 34 C (this has stayed more or less the same)


SpeedFan shows:

HD0 -35 C (blue down arrow)
Temp1 - 53 C and a fireball symbol (yesterday it was around 30 C and a check mark - and HWMonitor's THR0 just went down to 58 C from 74earlier)
Temp2 - 31 C (blue down arrow)


----------

